# Sask Gov Changes to Waterfowl



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure if it was posted on here yet or not, but it is good news. The Sask Gov is not making the proposed changes to the NR Waterfowl Licences for 2012, so the 7 day license changes they wanted to impliment will not come in 2012 and hopfully never will any time after that either.

http://www.environment.gov.sk.ca/Defaul ... 22ea6d5935


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

What's the issue with a longer nr season? Just charge more for licenses and it would be fine I'm pretty sure.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

They didn't want to extend the season, they wanted to shorten the season waterfowl license to 7 days for NR. After the 7 days expired you would have had to buy another 7 day license to keep hunting. So basically every week you are hunting you would have had to buy a new license as opposed to just buying 1 license for the season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since it covers more than snow goose huntig.....I put it here....

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=97865


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

HardcoreSnow said:


> They didn't want to extend the season, they wanted to shorten the season waterfowl license to 7 days for NR. After the 7 days expired you would have had to buy another 7 day license to keep hunting. So basically every week you are hunting you would have had to buy a new license as opposed to just buying 1 license for the season.


O, sorry about that. Well if it wasn't an arm and a leg for a nr license every week it wouldn't be that bad.


----------

